# Dust Balls



## zoosieq39 (Mar 7, 2011)

:?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

you'll have to help...are we re-creating the dust balls that sneak under my furniture while i'm knitting instead of cleaning, or is 'dust ball' new-speak for something i don't know about... if we are re-creating, i have an entire set right here and do not need to duplicate in wool....lol


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

You can add mine to yours Dee!!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe

Linda


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe
> 
> Linda


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:  ;-) ;-)


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

are you thinking swiffer ?http://www.twoheartstogether.com/2009/09/22/knitted-swiffer-sweeper-mop-cover/


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Like many others, I don't need a pattern for dust balls, they just happen when I am not looking!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

zoosieq39 said:


> :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?


I've got more than my fair share of dust here, B***s to it, The woman in charge of this house knits instead of cleaning......have a great day. What is a dust ball? Seriously? :?:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

My dust balls have dog hair in them. Sort of look like porcupines now. No one wants them either. Even the birds will not nest with these.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine multiply so fast!! And I swear they have teeth!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine are dust bunnies that have cat fur in them


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had a smirk to myself (seeing as I'm here on my own at the moment ((and it's lovely)). The sun is shining on my laptop screen and I've had to dust it so as I can see hahaha. Drat that sun...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

zoosieq39 said:


> :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?


Okay, the suspense is killing us, please fill us in. What are dust balls????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> zoosieq39 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?
> ...


Blowed if I know, :lol:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Dust balls can not be spun into yarn. (The voice of experience)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahahaha I love your humour, I can visulise it hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

he he he he he very good where do you find such fine needles for that work.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

My dust balls accumulate like rabbits breeding.......he he he...but I just let them get on with it....he he he


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if the original question about the dust ball pattern was actually a joke to wind us up.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

well, we all had a good time, so we're glad zoosieg asked it....i've been waiting to see what cute little toy or ornament or project i missed!!!! if there are dust balls out there to be knit then i want to knit them!!! help us zoosieg!!!!!


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

deemail said:


> if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:


=^..^= Who volunteers to umpire the game? Would we call it "The Dust Bowl"?? The trophy award could be a can of furniture polish, a swiffer cover or two and a dust mask!! Hee hee =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Can the dust balls be woven into yarn??? Hmmm......
Oh, I just saw previous post! Guess not.
But I think the fact that they multiply so fast is why they are named dust bunnies.....


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Had a good laugh reading these. Love the one about looking like porcupines. Sounds like a good challenge to come up with something. Practical prizes, too.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

finn55 said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:
> ...


i call catcher....my fave position 50 years ago..... :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

finn55 said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:
> ...


I'm not playing unless the winning team gets free maid service for a year. OMG Just think of all the knitting I could accomplish if I didn't have to slog through the cleaning every month......er, I mean week.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Are you sure they were called dust balls? Can't find anything like that with Google. On Tipnut.com, they have patterns for swiffer covers.


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

deemail said:


> finn55 said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


=^..^= I want left field, please. People who know me would say that I'm ALWAYS out in left field!! =^..^= Carol and Felix (P.S. Felix volunteers to keep the sand on the pitcher's mound scratched up regularly!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My darling cat Motley is saving mounds of fur behind the doors in case I should want to consider spinning a new fiber blend. I have often wondered if the dust balls could be mixed with the lint from dryer to make a "special" paper. Of course, that would require white ink. The list just goes on and on....


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

My dust balls have increased in size to tumble weeds.. they are matted together with dog and kat fur and they move to places i just cannot reach.. besides I am tooooo busy knitting and reading my knitting paradise emails to BOTHER ..xxx


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

dust balls abound in this household shetland pony comes in the kitchen, 4 dogs in the kitchen (they all sleep by the Aga) donkeys sometimes join us ................. Intrigued!!!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think this is what you're looking for


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Knitting Pattern Depot: 09/27/06 I think this is what you're looking for.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.com/2006_09_27_archive.html

sorry, having trouble being normal this morning. So again, I think this is what you're looking for


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

HUH? 

Really funny this morning. Thanks for the giggle


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

The dust mop cover is so good. I have a couple that I made from old heavy nylon curtain fabric doubled. I cut it the same shape as the Enjo cover that I had bought, and elasticated it all around. It is so good as it is slightly abraisive and is so easy to wash or to just rinse out. I spray the floor with just water with a little pine just for a nice smell, quickly rub the dust mop all over the floors, and the house smells lovely and clean. 
I hadn't thought of knitting one though, and must try it.
Thanks for the idea xxx


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, I have seen the pattern, but I can't find it right now. Thought it was in Knitting Pattern Central. Personally, I don't have dust balls, or dust bunnies...I have dust dinosaurs! Yep, they've been there that long.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Mine have cat hair, dog hair and a couple feathers from my birds thrown in. Interesting combination indeed.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Sue I hope the shetland ponys and donkeys are house broken. Hate to have to clean that up. LOL  ;-)


----------



## Double Trouble (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello
Lionbrand has a dust bunny, all free knitting also has one and the knitting depot as well. All you would have to do is leave the ears off to make it a dust ball. Good luck.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Ladies, get a cat! Mine come out from under the bed and from the basement with webs and extraneous crud on them--I just send them outdoors, and magically they are gone! Maybe we can patent this!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> you'll have to help...are we re-creating the dust balls that sneak under my furniture while i'm knitting instead of cleaning, or is 'dust ball' new-speak for something i don't know about... if we are re-creating, i have an entire set right here and do not need to duplicate in wool....lol


I have a friend who always called them dust bunnies.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Not technically a dust ball, but a soot ball, Google "susuwatari". Also Crochet Pattern Central has some cute items that could be dust balls under toys.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You are all so quick witted this am. I'll play third base - I have several patterns for dust mop covers - some are specifically for Swiffer brand, but some of the patterns can be specifically modified for your size mop. I love the one with "ruffles" to catch the dust---I think that one is crochet. I'll send some your way - just PM me.


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe
> 
> Linda


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(mine too)


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

this topic was so funny I got to chuckle and my coffee got cold.Are they round and furry?I remember years ago my kids had them.We won them at a carnoval


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Sue Prenter said:


> dust balls abound in this household shetland pony comes in the kitchen, 4 dogs in the kitchen (they all sleep by the Aga) donkeys sometimes join us ................. Intrigued!!!


Pony in the kitchen

:shock:

I hope you have a large kitchen


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Am off to work now, will all be revealed on my return tonight :?:


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I visited my son in his bachelor flat one day and he moved his bed, and underneath were some dust bunnies. He quickly said "I'm growing a carpet" So that could be one way of getting a cheap carpet I had never thought of knitting one either xxx


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

JannyW said:


> BellaNB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe
> ...


Like your profile pic.

Linda


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

What a spin on the 'dust bunnies' this am. Have read all the comments and they are awesome. 

My 'bunnies' like to travel from room to room. What a game they place - Hide-N-Seek. They paly so hard they do become ballish looking. All slamming into one another.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> The dust mop cover is so good. I have a couple that I made from old heavy nylon curtain fabric doubled. I cut it the same shape as the Enjo cover that I had bought, and elasticated it all around. It is so good as it is slightly abraisive and is so easy to wash or to just rinse out. I spray the floor with just water with a little pine just for a nice smell, quickly rub the dust mop all over the floors, and the house smells lovely and clean.
> I hadn't thought of knitting one though, and must try it.
> Thanks for the idea xxx


Oh Laurelbee !! have we lost you to "the responsible world"???
PLEASE put the cleaning supplies down and move back to your computer !!! now get some yarn and rub it between your fingers... ahhh now isn't that better than house work ??
all kidding aside, thank you the info, I think the nylon makes great cleaning sense.... ooooh noooo where's my yarn..needles ...hoooks

;-) ;-) ;-)

I have to go now... need to check the science project in the fridge tehe


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

I needed a good laugh this morning, so I thank you ladies! What a hoot you all are. The dust bunny pattern was cute, but I wouldn't want to think of my family's comments if I actually said I was "making" a dust bunny! LOL


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

O.K. I know knitters will knit darn near anything, I've even seen a patter for a fake roll of toilet paper! But Dust Balls?????? As someone else said, my dust bunnies have plenty to play with already! *lol* Plus, I have two dogs who love playing with the dust bunnies!


----------



## Cathy Strohm (May 23, 2011)

I have 2 longhair dacshunds and I guess I dont hsve dust bunnies but dog hair bunnies. I think I could save it and spin it or maybe stuff a pillow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love this thread! LMAO


----------



## mommombarb (Apr 12, 2011)

Hurry up, what is a dust bunnie, other than the ones I have plenty of. I doubt I want another one.


----------



## mommombarb (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I should have said dust ball, I have plenty of bunnies.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I don't need any encouragement to leave the 'real world" 
I often find a really unpleasant surprise when I come back into the kitchen from my play room and find that no one has done what needed to be done there LOL

But I did enjoy making the mop cover, and I still enjoy using it too strange as that may sound. I love making unconventional things xxx


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

My hairdresser has the answer to all our dust ball/bunny dilemmas (SP) He has a central vac system with little escape holes in the baseboards around the room so all the girls have to do is sweep the hair towards the holes and the vac does the rest. No awkward hoses or heavy machines to lug around. We have no vents (electric baseboard heaters) so no way to install here but what an option if you do. Anyway not to worry they are dancing in the sunlight today and I am quite happy to sit, knit and pay them no mind for yet another day LOL Happy Knitting all


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Pattern for dust balls:

Start knitting a project of your choice. The more complicated and larger the better. Use as much of your stash as you can. When the project is completed, start another. 
IT IS IMPORTANT THAT YOU DO NOT DO ANY CLEANING OR DUSTING WHILE WORKING ON THIS PROJECT. The more you knit/crochet the larger your dust balls will be. When they are the size you want you can shop to replace stash used. If you clean your dust balls may disappear, however restarting the pattern will restore them.


----------



## rosemdare (Jun 18, 2011)

I cannot share any of my dust balls as I have named them. I will be pleased to see what the dust ball pattern is.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

OK Naughty Knitter - you get the prize for the first laugh of my day


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

LOL Naughty Knitter. I have all carpeting in my apt. Except for the 2 bathrooms and kitchen. They do seem to collect in the kitchen and bathrooms with 2 cats and a dog. I just let them be and don't bother them and say I will work on this a bit and get to it. But getting to it sometimes does not happen too many times. But I do get around to it eventually.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL! Just think how much cleaning and "Knitting" we could do if we were not sitting here having so much fun reading and being so nonsense.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my dust bunnies are all girls


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

I agree with GrannieBear. As I sit & knit, what will become a dust ball/bunny, dance in the sun beams. As the days, months, & years roll by, the ball/bunnies become my friends. *"my little pretties" scamper around when we walk through the room and doggie-child plays with them. I, in the meantime, am at peace with my knitting.


*quote from Wizard of Oz by Wicked Witch of the North. Been called that now & again.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Where I live, dust, dirt, the forest floor and dog hair are my friends. Why would I try and get rid of them? LOLOL Y'all have made my day with your sense of humor!

The last thing I want on my headstone is "She died with a clean house." How boring would that be?


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

dust bunnies?

<http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80824AD.html?r=1>


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

No, my main worry if I am not feeling really well is what would happen if I died and left all this mess. I know they would just shovel up all my stash into the skip and get rid of it. Or worse still, what would happen if I tripped and fell over in my play room and couldn't get up??? worry! worry! worry! Even if I pretend that I wouldn't care, I would be so embarrassed. I love things to be tidy, but in reality I don't mind my mess LOL xxx


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I think we all must save our dust balls we could have a great game with them

susie cue


----------



## gretchen (Jan 17, 2011)

if you mean dust bunnies...Lion Brand Yarn Company..free crochet www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80824AD.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I just saw one of my very own dust bunnies bounce out of my room!! Oh no!! it is my mini schnauzer and she needs a hair cut!!! 

I'll bring refreshments for the dust bunnie baseball game!! and many fans too!! Chuckles all around...


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

There's a dust bunny pattern on Lionbrand.com


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust lol, Heck, I have a WHOLE FAMILY living under my furniture lol  No, we must not disturb them, that would be rude lol :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

ghosking said:


> Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust lol, Heck, I have a WHOLE FAMILY living under my furniture lol  No, we must not disturb them, that would be rude lol :thumbup:


someone said if you ignore them they will move to the neighbors house.


----------



## lyn2412 (May 2, 2011)

My dust balls join ranks with my golden retrievers mass of long white hairs. Mmmmmmm quite artistic really. I have polih floor board, it really not a good look.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

My dust balls have cat hair in them! I've often wondered if there was any way to gather them and sell them on EBay as a collection! :O)


----------



## lyn2412 (May 2, 2011)

I just reread what I just ent after sending it!!!! My S on my keyboard keeps sticking, and I need to check everything i send. sorry for all the errors in my previous post


----------



## lyn2412 (May 2, 2011)

Good idea, they sell pretty much everything on ebay. ha ha


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

All this reminds me of a "Family Circus" comic strip from many years ago. Dad is carrying the little boy, who sees the top of the fridge and says something like "If God made people from dust, who are we making up here?"


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Pattern for dust balls
I made one earlier this year
Here goes: on a windy day open all the windows and the doors, inside and out. Wait. (Prop all the doors)
The dust rolls around and around and when the wind falls you have a dust ball.
I met mine on the stairs: it was quite polite but wanted out urgently. Glad to oblige


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Dust bunnies? They're ususally quieter and more polite than the in-laws! I say preserve, protect, & defend!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

wow! for a minute, I thought we could knit with dustballs! I could knit miles and miles of afghans! ha


----------



## paulrich (Apr 7, 2011)

I live in NM and it is so dry here that we have lots of dust balls.... seriously, I would love to know what dust balls are that you knit


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Deemail I know the feeling.Ha Ha


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

WTMI


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

My dust balls have mated with the hair that my girls graciously leave behind them wherever they go (they shed worse than a pet!). They are very shy and stay against my walls and under my beds. Occasionally one will scurry across my hall floor, desperate not to be noticed and asked to dance in the sunlight. But I do have some show-offs who do love to perform in sunbeams (and we are not talking graceful dustmotes, we are talking dust balls that have taken after my body build) whenever my mother comes to visit.


----------



## WAYoverthehill (Jun 21, 2011)

My goodness ladies, don't you know dust bunnies are "ghost poop". I can't seem tp catch the little buggers!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Dust Balls, Dust balls, who has the Dust Balls? As I can see we all have them...but haven't the foggist idea where in the world they came from!


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

I have so many dust balls that i had to post a warning sign on the front door. "This house protected by killer dust balls"


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Gee I have dust bunnies, but don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

zoosieq39 said:


> :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?


After we've solved the dust ball issue, maybe somebody on this blog can tell me how to spin the cob webs into yarn and what size crochet hook I'll need to make them into something?


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

ginwhi - are you sure all your dustbunnies are girls???

???what time does the game start??? 
My dog wants to know if he can watch the cheerleaders? He always gets ball games mixed up and thinks all games have cheerleaders. Who knows - in this unique game he might just be right. He says he'll bring the popcorn.

What a wonderful way to start off my day - especially since the first day of summer here has been rainy and gloomy. Thanks all for sharing your wonderful sense of humor.
Carol L.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

knitalong said:


> I have so many dust balls that i had to post a warning sign on the front door. "This house protected by killer dust balls"


LOL! I need to post this sign also!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

zoosieq39 - I sure hope you have a wonderful sense of humor. Your question have given us all so much fun. I do hope someone can provide you with the answer you are looking for. In the meantime, what position do you want to play? Think we could probably use a team manager.
Carol L.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok everyone lets send all our dust bunnies and balls to a nice park in the middle of the world to play together for a week. Maybe a dust camp. I'm sure they will all get along, just like all the wonderful people on KP  :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dust bunny summer camp??? will there be dancing in the evening??? Dust Bunny Hop????


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

kknott4957 said:


> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.com/2006_09_27_archive.html
> 
> sorry, having trouble being normal this morning. So again, I think this is what you're looking for


I went from a grin to a roaring laugh...and was just winding down when I went and looked at this pattern...that got me going again...these would really be great if you can get the cat or dog to play with them....just keep sending them under the furniture and they will pick up the bunnies as they roll...when the animals wont pick them up anymore throw them in the wash....we may have discovered a new easy way for knitters to clean.


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

So, is she going to tell us about the dust ball pattern (for real)or was this just to make us laugh?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

immunurse said:


> zoosieq39 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?
> ...


If we can train the spiders to do the spinning (after all they have the equipment and the experience, then we'll actually build them little fairie houses to live in, and just collect the yarn periodically. They have 8 legs.....4 to spin with and 4 to crochet with? This could be big, girls!!!!!


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

HOLDING MY SIDES.......HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....MY ANIMALS ARE ALL LOOKING AT ME LIKE I AM CRAZY.....OH MY...HEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Like many others, I don't need a pattern for dust balls, they just happen when I am not looking!!


I don't call mine dust balls! Mine are tumbleweeds :mrgreen:


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Search on this site for "dust bunnies" . My mother used to talk about dust bunnies when I was young.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!! Ghost poop. Now that is just way to funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't stop laughing over that 1. :lol:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

immunurse said:


> zoosieq39 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?
> ...


Thats a very good question. For every one I get down ther seems to be a dozen more.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

zoosieq39 said:


> :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?


http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80824AD.html

someone found this after seeing our silliness....and now we've scared zoosieq.....come back zoosieq.....we didn't know.............


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I need one of these! Too cute


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

What about adding a loop fringe to the swiffer cover giving "coverage" for recruitment of those Dust Bunnies?
The loops don't have to be only on the edge but could be down the middle as well!

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=448&language=


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Just thinking...If I let the bunnies grow into one big bunny could I then train it to clean?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh I need one of these! Too cute


what have we done????? there are going to be dust bunnies everywhere now, not just in hiding....and apparently grammyv wants us to adjust our swiffer covers to pick up dust bunnies or she wants us to build swiffer suits FOR the dust bunnies...I couldn't tell from her message. I suppose they could run around and tidy all by themselves....but have you ever tried to get limp bunny feet into a little suit?


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

HAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW>>>>HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE>>>Gasp Gasp......ttTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEE.E....HEEEEEEE


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

ghosking said:


> Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust lol, Heck, I have a WHOLE FAMILY living under my furniture lol  No, we must not disturb them, that would be rude lol :thumbup:


=^..^= Eeeek! How many civilizations do we have under our furniture????? We could have a horror movie -- The Dust Bunnies that Conquered the World. That could go on and on . . . Dust Bunnies 2 -- where will they attack next? . . . Dust Bunnies 3 -- they're BACK! Who wants to write the screenplays??? Stephen King, you'd better hide ---our bunnies are coming to get you!!!! =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the mystery has been solved, but oh what fun it has been. I hope we didn't affend you Zoosieq. Laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

immunurse said:


> zoosieq39 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?
> ...


=^..^= In nursing school, one of my classmates was agonizing about the cobwebs in the ceiling corners. Then her face brightened, and said, "I'm going to spray paint them, and call them Christmas decorations!" Nursing school tends to turn one's sense of humor a bit bizarre. =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> immunurse said:
> 
> 
> > zoosieq39 said:
> ...


Believe it or not, but here are patterns for SWIFTER Patterns  
http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths/

lol


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

OH, funny! There's a pattern for these things???!??


----------



## Cathy Strohm (May 23, 2011)

The dust bunny pattern looks like a great way to use up all the leftover fun fur.


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BellaNB said:
> 
> 
> > zoosieq39 said:
> ...


I think they are the things that hide under my bed!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.


ROFLMAO  That's a riot  I love it


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

zoosieq, hope you have enjoyed these many pages as much as we all have. Don't know when I've enjoyed a posting or laughted as much as this one. The general public usually thinks of knitters/crocheters as kindly, gentle, introverted, elderly ladies. This has been hysterically funny, but I think my favorite is ghost poop! I LUV this forum!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.


I don't think I have ever laughed so hard, I must pass this on to my DD, what a riot!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

ghosking said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.
> ...


Well being without a significant other at this stage in my life, I think I will get those tweezers out and check the couch. While I'm at it I may as well check the loveseat and the chair - that way I'll have a spare. hehehehehe


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

thats for sure since i went back to knitting mine have increased and yes mine do have cat hair to ... but we can still breathe and eat lol


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe
> 
> Linda


Thank you! I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## samiyah (Apr 3, 2011)

I find them when I finally put down my knitting or crocheting. I haven't been dusting I'd rather knit or crochet and I'm no longer on a schedule for anyone but myself since I'm divorced and my kids are all grown. Talk about peace and complete quiet, It's finally all about me and what and when I choose to do "ANYTHING". So I'm sure I have my very own dust balls, but I love them and don't want to give them away.   !!!!!!!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

TeriK said:


> BellaNB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe
> ...


You are very welcome!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

My dust balls have turned into DAIRBALLS= dog hair balls!!! He heee, happy to share them, lol.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> My dust balls have turned into DAIRBALLS= dog hair balls!!! He heee, happy to share them, lol.


LOL Oh I so remember the dog days of Alaska... LOL


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMGoodness, ya'll are histerical. 
I had to go get my Benadryl with all this dust bunny talk.
My dust bunnies hang out with my pet peeves. Somehow they all get along very well. :wink:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> Sorry I can't give you my dust balls because my dust bunnies would have nothing to play with.hehehehe
> 
> Linda


LOL I have a bunny that is called a "dust" bunny for real. Various shades of gray and fuzzy looking


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> My hairdresser has the answer to all our dust ball/bunny dilemmas (SP) He has a central vac system with little escape holes in the baseboards around the room so all the girls have to do is sweep the hair towards the holes and the vac does the rest. No awkward hoses or heavy machines to lug around. We have no vents (electric baseboard heaters) so no way to install here but what an option if you do. Anyway not to worry they are dancing in the sunlight today and I am quite happy to sit, knit and pay them no mind for yet another day LOL Happy Knitting all


Clever !! I want that !!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

After seeing the patterns for dust bunnies, I'm sure we could make a bat and mitt, but would we REALLY want to hit those sweet little bunnies???

Love everyone's sense of humor!!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

samiyah said:


> I find them when I finally put down my knitting or crocheting. I haven't been dusting I'd rather knit or crochet and I'm no longer on a schedule for anyone but myself since I'm divorced and my kids are all grown. Talk about peace and complete quiet, It's finally all about me and what and when I choose to do "ANYTHING". So I'm sure I have my very own dust balls, but I love them and don't want to give them away.   !!!!!!!


Cheers to you !!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.
> ...


I'm gunna throw my tweezers away

:thumbup:


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> OMGoodness, ya'll are histerical.
> I had to go get my Benadryl with all this dust bunny talk.
> My dust bunnies hang out with my pet peeves. Somehow they all get along very well. :wink:


I have to remember that one! Dust bunnies...pet peeves.... LOLOL


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.


OMG! That one sent me rolling! The single woman's answer to getting a man.....just knit him! Then he will be just what you want! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## marlise (Feb 23, 2011)

zoosieq39 said:


> :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?


http://www.Lionbrand.com/patterns/80824AD.html

Pattern for Dust Bunnies.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

This is all spinning out of control......what looms in the future for our dear dust bunnies?
What a hoot!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

OhMyGod!!! I just got home and I find this...I'm crying! Did anyone find out where zoosieq39 went. I hope we haven't scared her off....


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Star58 said:


> OhMyGod!!! I just got home and I find this...I'm crying! Did anyone find out where zoosieq39 went. I hope we haven't scared her off....


I think she is sitting back and killing herself laughing over these 10 pages of comments. So funny.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Star58 said:


> OhMyGod!!! I just got home and I find this...I'm crying! Did anyone find out where zoosieq39 went. I hope we haven't scared her off....


I was thinking we may have scared her off too.... I was wondering if she meant dust mop. I can kind of see a knitted dust mop...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

TeriK said:


> Star58 said:
> 
> 
> > OhMyGod!!! I just got home and I find this...I'm crying! Did anyone find out where zoosieq39 went. I hope we haven't scared her off....
> ...


i was worried about that too hope she comes back...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey--you all are in rare form today. What was that you drank for breakfast. I needed a good laugh


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

marlise said:


> zoosieq39 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?
> ...


Thanks for the Dust Bunnies pattern. Can make these in lots of colours. Great gift with a sense of humour!!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope zoosieq39 didn't die luffing! Oh my sides hart.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

knitalong said:


> I have so many dust balls that i had to post a warning sign on the front door. "This house protected by killer dust balls"


Oh my gosh! I just wrote this down so I can make a sign for my door! Thank you!


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

Hi Gang...I'm very lucky I have so much junk under my bed there is NO ROOM for dust balls.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

> http://www.Lionbrand.com/patterns/80824AD.html
> 
> Pattern for Dust Bunnies.


Thanks for the Dust Bunnies pattern. Can make these in lots of colours. Great gift with a sense of humour!![/quote]

These are so cute! I think I'll make them for stocking stuffers this year. I can see them peek out of the top of the stockings in all different colors!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> I don't need any encouragement to leave the 'real world"
> I often find a really unpleasant surprise when I come back into the kitchen from my play room and find that no one has done what needed to be done there LOL
> 
> But I did enjoy making the mop cover, and I still enjoy using it too strange as that may sound. I love making unconventional things xxx


I do too. I call it recycling. I am going to make your mop cover

 thanks for the idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Just thinking...If I let the bunnies grow into one big bunny could I then train it to clean?


Perhaps if his name is Harvey and you look like Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

what a "yarn" we can spin! This has been one of the best times I've had on KP! thank yo all! What a delight this has been. I'm thinking we can do even more.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > They say there are enough skin cells in your couch to build a man...so I sent my single friend some tweezers and super glue for her birthday.
> ...


Not so funny....a male square dance partner kept making comments about my legs sooooooooooooo I made him some legs from panty hose with red dancing shoes and sequins He was shocked and I felt really clever!!!!!........mlk


----------



## eljay (Jun 21, 2011)

well, in order for the dust bunnies to see where to hide or play,
they need 'rolly' eyes. (sewn or glued). Then they hide faster when the knitted mop comes to chase them out


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Sue Prenter said:


> dust balls abound in this household shetland pony comes in the kitchen, 4 dogs in the kitchen (they all sleep by the Aga) donkeys sometimes join us ................. Intrigued!!!


Sounds like a household I would enjoy.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate to jump in here because you're all making me laugh so much.....& I really needed that ! ! ! I'm also going to go upstairs to look under the bed to make sure my dust bunnies are still there.....sometimes they take on the color of our cats & voila ! Camobunnies !!


----------



## Hamyssa (Jun 17, 2011)

That was the best laugh I've had for ages!!!
My dust balls make me sneeze


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Carol and Felix wrote: The trophy award could be a can of furniture polish, a swiffer cover and a dust mask. NO NO NO, much too practical. The award should be a BIIIIIIG trophy filled with lots and lots of lovely yarn. LOL. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Carol and Felix wrote: The trophy award could be a can of furniture polish, a swiffer cover and a dust mask. NO NO NO, much too practical. The award should be a BIIIIIIG trophy filled with lots and lots of lovely yarn. LOL. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


 :lol: would have to be a HUGE trophy! this has been the most entertaining link and do hope we didnt upset the asker of original question. Had no idea of the amount of entertainment this link would provide !


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

finn55 said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:
> ...


I don't want to play if the prize is furniture polish. I've never heard of it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ghosking said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > immunurse said:
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hamyssa said:


> That was the best laugh I've had for ages!!!
> My dust balls make me sneeze


Move house?????


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in love with your doggy! I'll trade you ALL my dust balls
:wink:


----------



## Anita008 (Mar 28, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a smirk to myself (seeing as I'm here on my own at the moment ((and it's lovely)). The sun is shining on my laptop screen and I've had to dust it so as I can see hahaha. Drat that sun...


We'd love to see the sun here in Minnesota, nothing but rain lately. I guess it hides my dust balls--I new there was a silver lining in these gloomy days!!


----------



## SuzDanna (May 15, 2011)

Love your answer


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Sherry H:
I too remember a joke about a kid saying "If from dust you are and to dust you will return, then there's someone either coming or going under my bed"!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

cough, cough, cough
Aaaaachoooooo, sniff, sniff
Oh, by good dess
Where is by bediceen?
Ibe all stuffed ub add caddot brede.
Would sub one get all dese buddies oud of here?


----------



## thelmamay (Jun 6, 2011)

now i know why i joined.. you lot are an absolute crack up. joined up? oh yes thats for a good laugh thanku one and all


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> I visited my son in his bachelor flat one day and he moved his bed, and underneath were some dust bunnies. He quickly said "I'm growing a carpet" So that could be one way of getting a cheap carpet I had never thought of knitting one either xxx


sounds like MY son!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Bearlakenana said:


> I'm in love with your doggy! I'll trade you ALL my dust balls
> :wink:


Everyone loves my Charlie brown :wink:


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Carol and Felix wrote: The trophy award could be a can of furniture polish, a swiffer cover and a dust mask. NO NO NO, much too practical. The award should be a BIIIIIIG trophy filled with lots and lots of lovely yarn. LOL. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


=^..^= OOOOOH! We like that idea much, much,more!!! Felix says he'd need LOTS of catnip because Mom gets a bit goofy when she knits/crochets, and says some naughty words if she has to frog a project! Kitty's nerves get a bit frayed, and catnip would be helpful. (Do they make people catnip --- ooops, they do, and it's not LEGAL!) This has been a really fun thread. Thanks, one and all, for enduring my and Felix's somewhat bizarre humor! =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## ladybib (May 30, 2011)

I don't know I just have dust bunnies too no knitted dust balls here just the ones you don't have to knit. I am as curious as everybody else do tell.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

samiyah said:


> I find them when I finally put down my knitting or crocheting. I haven't been dusting I'd rather knit or crochet and I'm no longer on a schedule for anyone but myself since I'm divorced and my kids are all grown. Talk about peace and complete quiet, It's finally all about me and what and when I choose to do "ANYTHING". So I'm sure I have my very own dust balls, but I love them and don't want to give them away.   !!!!!!!


You've earned those puppies whoops dust balls girlfriend! Show them with pride!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

What kind of clowns do you have in your square dancing group? I used to square dance and the people were great. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

This has been so much fun!! I wonder if "zoosieq39" knows what she started. Looks to me like "zoosieq39" "has left the building"!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Where in the world is zoosieq39?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe we drove her crazy, and she ran off.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

finn55 said:


> ghosking said:
> 
> 
> > Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust lol, Heck, I have a WHOLE FAMILY living under my furniture lol  No, we must not disturb them, that would be rude lol :thumbup:
> ...


when you said civilization under the couch it reminded me of a show my son use to watch when he was 2 or 3 called the Big Comfy Couch with Lounette the Clown. she had 2 dust bunnies that lived under the couch. oh what fun they would have under the couch. i wonder if anyone else remembers that show or was it just up here in Canada.
Andrea


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

i agree this has been one of the best threads ever. my only problem is since i moved 3 months ago i have not had to dust. there are no bunnies under my couch. yeah. my computer might have a itty bitty one but i don't think so. my old place you could dust and 3sec after finishing they were all back and bigger than before. for some odd reason i don't think they liked it when i dusted so they decided to get back at me and multiply all the faster. so i gave up on dusting unless we were having company over for dinner. after all knitting was way more important.
have a great night all and leave the bunnies where they are. they will leave on there own one day or at least we can always hope they will.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## eljay (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi folks, I have a real dumb question about Dust Bunnies.
After running down to the cellar to find some fur yarn and some other smaller balls of yarn, I promptly came upstairs, sat in my rocker recliner, and started to crochet a 'dust bunnie'. Well, between one cat sitting in my lap, and the other one either on the arm of the chair or the top of the chair and the biggest baby of them all, the dog, sitting at my feet---goodness what a sight---at any rate, I found I was having a problem crocheting with the fur yarn. It would knot up after I made the sc. It doesnt crochet - at least for me- like yarn. Is there a secret to working with it? I really want to make more dust bunnies to keep the 'local' ones company. Might even turn a couple into cat toys, or ornaments for the holidays. Please, if anyone has an answer to this little problem -I would greatly appreciate it and so would the local dust bunnies as they are getting lonely. Thanks


----------



## Altjem (May 17, 2011)

eljay said:


> Hi folks, I have a real dumb question about Dust Bunnies.
> After running down to the cellar to find some fur yarn and some other smaller balls of yarn, I promptly came upstairs, sat in my rocker recliner, and started to crochet a 'dust bunnie'. Well, between one cat sitting in my lap, and the other one either on the arm of the chair or the top of the chair and the biggest baby of them all, the dog, sitting at my feet---goodness what a sight---at any rate, I found I was having a problem crocheting with the fur yarn. It would knot up after I made the sc. It doesnt crochet - at least for me- like yarn. Is there a secret to working with it? I really want to make more dust bunnies to keep the 'local' ones company. Might even turn a couple into cat toys, or ornaments for the holidays. Please, if anyone has an answer to this little problem -I would greatly appreciate it and so would the local dust bunnies as they are getting lonely. Thanks


The easiest way to work with fun fur is using a smooth yarn with it. You might want to work it with a lace-weight yarn so as not to add much bulk.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jacqui c (Jan 23, 2011)

most other people have dust bunnies...... mine are dust elephants.. and not babies, either.
I have seen many patterns for dust bunnies on ravelry. try this link. I hope you find what you need. peace, jacqui

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dust%20bunnies&sort=best


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

eljay said:


> Hi folks, I have a real dumb question about Dust Bunnies.
> After running down to the cellar to find some fur yarn and some other smaller balls of yarn, I promptly came upstairs, sat in my rocker recliner, and started to crochet a 'dust bunnie'. Well, between one cat sitting in my lap, and the other one either on the arm of the chair or the top of the chair and the biggest baby of them all, the dog, sitting at my feet---goodness what a sight---at any rate, I found I was having a problem crocheting with the fur yarn. It would knot up after I made the sc. It doesnt crochet - at least for me- like yarn. Is there a secret to working with it? I really want to make more dust bunnies to keep the 'local' ones company. Might even turn a couple into cat toys, or ornaments for the holidays. Please, if anyone has an answer to this little problem -I would greatly appreciate it and so would the local dust bunnies as they are getting lonely. Thanks


When I read those directions my first thought was that I take my hat off to anybody who can crochet with Homespun and Fur yarn held together. Crocheting with either alone makes it very hard to see where to insert the hook for the next stitch -- and both tend to catch on the hook, too. I would think that together, they'd be a nightmare.


----------



## eljay (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the help. I like the patterns in Ravelry better than the Lion Brand one. I will make a 'bunch' of dust bunnies to keep the local ones moving around. The cats will have a blast as the dog will also - chasing who knows what...... Oh Thank you again.....


----------



## mnnh (Feb 4, 2011)

Pattern for dust bunnies on LionBrand and they are round.
This is the message from June 20th.

Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: USA Someone on here was asking about a pattern for dust balls. I googled knitted or crocheted dust balls. I found a pattern for dust bunnies made from fun fur and Homespun yarns. They are so cute. http://www.Lionbrand.com/patterns/80824AD.html ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> . so i gave up on dusting unless we were having company over for dinner. Andrea from Canada


You sound like me. Could we be twins? Seperated at birth :?:


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

knitalong said:


> I have so many dust balls that i had to post a warning sign on the front door. "This house protected by killer dust balls"


Years and years ago when chatelaine magazine had a craft corner, there was a cross stitch picture that said this. I tried to order it but they said it was no longer available.....

My BIL says I have so much cat hair I could knit several cats....


----------



## thelmamay (Jun 6, 2011)

eljay the photo you have on your site is absolutly beautiful. every time i come across it, it almost takes my breath away. just love it....


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

deemail said:


> zoosieq39 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: I recently say a pattern for dust balls but did not save pattern. Can anyone help?
> ...


No that looks to much like what my cat gives back once a week. Are you guys telling me that the wall broads are not suppose to look like my dogs? I have so many dust balls that they have run out side. Poor things are now all wet( I live in the wettes place in the counrty 144-188 inches of rain just rain a year).


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Rose said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > zoosieq39 said:
> ...


You just live around Seattle! I was born on a little island out in Puget Sound, Bainbridge Island. Although it rained A LOT, I loved living there, and still miss it, even after being a Michigander for almost 40 years.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

My daughter always says "We're getting washed in Washington." and her friend asked the other day "Wow, where are we, there's sunshine?" And these aren't little girls, they're almost 17.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny, dustballs don't seem to mind the damp, the just evolve into mudballs!


----------



## judlouhol (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't have a pattern for dust balls, but you can get a pattern for dust bunnies at the Lion Brand Yarn site.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


I live 4 hrs from Seattle and in that time it can change alot. If it is going to rain it will do so at my house first. 1/2 hour from La Push.
Rose


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Rose said:


> Carlaallaire said:
> 
> 
> > Rose said:
> ...


Just looked up LaPush, omg, it is Heaven! We did a vacation of the loop back when I was a kid, went to Forks, Queets, Humptulips, we had more fun with the names than with the actual vacation--it rained every day until the day we were leaving  That is truly God's Country, and I miss it terribly. Thanks for the push to look it up. Oh, we also partied at Ocean Shores in the 70s, but, well, I don't need to go into that, I think


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Carlaallaire said:
> ...


as long as you can stand the rain, 144inch to 188 in a year.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Rose said:


> Carlaallaire said:
> 
> 
> > Rose said:
> ...


We here in Michigan are just getting out of a 9 year drought, and are excited over more than an inch of rain every 3 months! I remember the rain, but hey, it was something we learned to live with. And besides, you don't have to shovel rain! God bless, honey


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> TeriK said:
> 
> 
> > Star58 said:
> ...


Found a reply from zoosieq39 and is thrilled to have a fan club!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

where did you find the reply and why hasn't she been back??



Chrissy said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > TeriK said:
> ...


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Barb R said:


> where did you find the reply and why hasn't she been back??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

My dust bunnies are collecting dog hair and feathers, so don't ask me.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

This forum is NOT for the timid! Who knew all us wild women would take a simple post and run with it? But this has been a hoot! AND, zoosieq39 got a fan club to boot! Bonus


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I've gotten to page 3 about dust bunnies and I can't read no more right now for laughing so hard I'm crying. It's 5:30 a.m. here in Ottenheim, Ky. & I thank all of you for making my day brighter. Rene


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup, here is the dust bunny


Double Trouble said:


> Hello
> Lionbrand has a dust bunny, all free knitting also has one and the knitting depot as well. All you would have to do is leave the ears off to make it a dust ball. Good luck.


----------



## Hamyssa (Jun 17, 2011)

Loved the pattern that was posted to me this morning. Soooo cute


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

deemail said:


> if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:


Lets do this!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > if we get a pattern for dust bats and dust mitts, can we have a game? :lol:
> ...


Hey I can be the umpire. I even have my own glasses if someone tells me that I need to put glasses on to check my calls. LOL Essie from Oz


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

alpajem said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


I think we'd all rather play ball than keep house!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

You guys are a hoot! I read through this the other day and just had to re-read it all. I laughed just as hard this time as I did the first.


----------

